# Value based fundamental investing question



## Helliune (8 April 2010)

Hi guys. I'm new here and new to value based fundamental investing. I was hoping to get a solid answer to a question that has been bugging me:

In the annual report, how do I find out the total number of shares in the company so that I can calculate the markets perceived value of the company (ie, total shares of the company X current share price)?

What I currently do is use the number of shares they use to calculate the diluted EPS. This information is in the notes section of the financial statements in the annual report. Is this the correct value to use?

Thanks for any responses 
David


----------



## So_Cynical (8 April 2010)

This sort of basic info is widely available on the net...for example http://markets.smh.com.au/apps/qt/index.ac


----------



## Helliune (8 April 2010)

Thanks for that. I've been using google and yahoo finance for information. But unfortunately I also need the data over the previous years. That is why I am trying to find it in the annual reports. But you have given me an idea...


----------

